# Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?



## ChrisMK72 (19. Juni 2016)

*Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Stehe kurz vor dem Aufrüsten, nach einigen Jahren.
Zuerst soll Monitor/GPU und evtl. noch SSD(ca. 1 TB) aufgerüstet werden. Möglicherweise mit upgrade auf Win10 Pro zum Gamen.

Hier geht's erst mal um den Monitor.

Ich frage mich konkret ob noch 2016(Herbst/Winter) mit zumindest einem DP 1.3 Monitor zu rechnen ist.
Ansonsten wird mir die Wartezeit glaube ich doch etwas zu lang, wenn es noch bis Mitte 2017 dauert, auch wenn die Monitorauswahl in meinem Wunschbereich etwas gering ist und die vorhandenen wohl nicht gerade durch Spitzenqualität glänzen, wenn man den User-Bewertungen glauben schenkt.

Ich suche speziell einen 21:9 Gaming Monitor möglichst groß, 34 Zoll Minimum(wegen der Höhe des Bildes).
Es soll ein g-sync Monitor sein, da ich evtl. die 1080 dazu kaufe.
Auflösung sollte 3440x1440 sein.

In's Auge gefasst hatte ich bisher den Acer Predator X34A.

Der Preis sowohl für den Monitor, als auch die GPU bereitet mir zwar zumindest Bauchschmerzen, aber es gibt leider wenig brauchbare(deutlich günstigere) Alternativen.

Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein 38 Zoll 21:9 in dieser Richtung. Am besten mit zumindest DP 1.3 für nativ höhere Hz, so ab 120.


Was meint ihr ?
Bin ich da wieder einem Marketing-Hype aufgesessen, oder lohnt es auf DP 1.3(oder höher) zu warten ? Evtl. auch wegen neuerer, besserer "Panels" ?


Auf TFT Central hab ich zu dem Thema einen Satz gelesen, der nicht gerade optimistisch stimmt, dass es noch etwas innerhalb eines Jahres werden wird:


> So although it's exciting news that we will see some 34" 3440 x 1440 IPS panels at 144Hz eventually, it won't be until mid 2017 by the look of it - at least based on these LG.Display panels.



Quelle: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#lg.display_144hz


Desweiteren hab ich zum Thema(neuere Version des Predator X34) noch diese News gefunden:


> An Acer rep apparently estimated a *Q4 release date*


LCD and TFT Monitor News
Für ein neues, verbessertes Modell lohnt es sich evtl. noch etwas(Oktober-Dezember) zu warten.
Evtl. schaff' ich's ja noch, bis Q4 zu warten.

Dann gibt's bestimmt auch schon Neuigkeiten zur neuen Titan, bzw. Ti.

Aber irgendwann wollte ich dann doch einmal anfangen, mit dem Aufrüsten.
Witcher 3 und GTA V hab ich noch nicht mal angezockt(aber bereits im Angebot gekauft), weil ich das erst auf der neuen Hardware genießen möchte, anstatt auf dem alten 24 Zoll mit ner GTX 670


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

DP1.3 sollte eigentlich nicht mehr so lange brauchen. 

Jetzt gibt es ja die passenden GPUs, da sollten jetzt auch langsam die Monitore kommen.

Ich denke, das die auf der IFA im September vorgestellt werden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Das war auch meine Überlegung, weil ja gerade die GPUs mit DP1.3/1.4 auf den Markt kommen. 

Ich kenne mich nur und würde mich sehr ärgern, wenn ich nächsten Monat einen neuen Monitor kaufe und dann noch während Q4 die neuesten Monitore mit neuen Panels kommen, die DP1.3 unterstützen, also auch nativ höhere Hz.
Evtl. sind ja auch die Panels an sich besser, da halt neuere Generation. 
Es geht ja nicht nur um Hz und FPS, sondern auch Reaktionszeiten, "overshoot", blurring, Ausleuchtung usw. .

Ich hoffe ein neueres Modell ist allgemein hier und da etwas besser, da die Entwicklung ja voranschreitet.


edit: Das mit der IFA werde ich mal im Auge behalten. Danke.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

An den Panels wird sich wohl nicht so viel ändern. Aber ich finde die LG IPS-Panels auch jetzt schon sehr gut. Die kommen ja auch in Monitoren von verschiedenen Herstellern zum Einsatz, da es nur noch wenige Panelhersteller wie LG, Samsung usw. gibt. 
Die DELL IPS sehen auch gut aus, da weiß ich aber nicht, welche Panels drin sind. 

Bei den Monitoren ist eben die Frage, wie die höher Bandbreite von DP1.3 investiert wird. DP1.4 wird wohl noch etwas brauchen, da es erst vor kurzem Standardisiert wurde (auch wenn da nur ne Komprimierung dazu kommt). VESA: DisplayPort 1.4 ermoglicht Ultra HD mit HDR bei 120 Hz - ComputerBase
Das höhere Bandbreite kann man ja in höhere Auflösung, höhere Bitrate (HDR) oder höhere Frequenzen investieren.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Ja, gerade dieses HDR wurde ja hier und dort, auch z.B. von AMD, schon angeschnitten. Und auch Sachen, wo ich ehrlicherweise nicht so weiß, wie sich das auswirkt, wie 10 Bit Farbtiefe ( is das HDR ? ).
HDR sagt mir schon eher was. Aber dafür braucht man wohl die höhere Bandbreite.

Evtl. sehen wir ja bei den DP1.3 Monitoren auch HDR in Kombination mit nativ 120 Hz auf einem schönen, neuen 21:9 3440x1440 38 Zoll g-sync Monitor.
Das wär's natürlich für mich. 
Aber wenn's dann "_nur_" 34 Zoll werden, ist es auch ok.

Auf 4K wollte ich noch gar nicht gehen, da ich meine Hardware auf ein paar Jahre plane(so 3-4) und noch etwas Reserven haben möchte.
Die Minimum FPS sind bei mir der Knackpunkt. 4K könnte da doch noch etwas _too much_ sein. Gerade auf die nächsten 3 Jahre gesehen.


edit:
Ich übe mich dann mal noch etwas in Geduld.  Die neue GPU is ja eh auch noch nicht da.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

HDR ist einfach hochkontrast Grafik. Das heißt, es sollte ein Monitor mit hohem Kontrast, also am besten OLED sein. 

HDR funktioniert wirklich nur gut mit 10 Bit Farbtiefe, auch wenn es mit normalen Monitoren auch geht. Einfach weil sonst die Farbverläufe Stufen haben.  Die Engines können aber alle schon HDR rendern.

Die 10 Bit lassen sich also in einen größeren Farbraum, wie es bei Profi-Monitoren der Fall ist, als auch in höheren Kontrast (HDR) investieren. 
Nur gibt es bisher noch keine HDR-Monitore.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur gibt es bisher noch keine HDR-Monitore.



Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen, was es bis Ende des Jahres da noch an Neuigkeiten gibt. 

Danke Dir erst mal, für die guten Erklärungen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Ich hätte ja selber auch gerne einen 36" UHD/5K Monitor mit einem 120 Hz+HDR OLED-Panel und FreeSync. Aber da muss man wohl noch 5-7 Jahre warten und wohl auch genauso lange sparen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Hehe, ja hatte auch erst an einen 5K 21:9 45" Gaming-Monitor gedacht. 
Man könnte ja dann etwas runtergehen, in der Auflösung, wenn man 16:9 4K darauf nutzen will 
Mit dem Rand rechts und links bei 4K könnte ich leben 
Visual TV Size Comparison : 36 inch 16x9 display vs 45 inch 21x9 display 

Die Wünsche sind nur schneller, als die Entwicklung. 

Auf die nächste Stufe für mich, freue ich mich aber trotzdem sehr. 

Wird schon langsam schwer, das noch auszuhalten, mit 24" 16:9 und 670er. 
Der Sprung auf 34+ Zoll 21:9 mit mind. GTX 1080 wird sicherlich deutlich spürbar sein.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Da LG Anfang 2017 auch aufs Boot steigt wird es bis dahin wohl auch noch dauern.

Dann dürften wir auch auf bessere Quallität hoffen bei 21:9 WQHD und 144Hz/IPS.

Von Acer würde ich de Finger lassen es sei denn du bekommst den X34 echt für ein schnapper dann wärs ein Versuch wert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> edit:
> Ich übe mich dann mal noch etwas in Geduld.  Die neue GPU is ja eh auch noch nicht da.




Da die neue GPU nun doch da ist, hab ich die Geduld verloren und werd _voraussichtlich heute_ mal den Predator X34 austesten(gibt gerade ne 100€ Cashback Aktion).
Im Grunde reichen mir auch 80 Hz, da ich meist auch auf 80 FPS begrenze, die mir ausreichen. In wie fern das alles mit Gsync kompatibel und machbar ist(+FPS-Begrenzer), werd ich dann ja sehen.
Spiel ja nicht im Wettbewerb Shooter.

P.s.: Der 45 Zoll 5k 21:9 DP 1.4 muss dann eben noch warten 

Edit: Nachtrag:


> In wie fern das alles mit Gsync kompatibel und machbar ist(+FPS-Begrenzer), werd ich dann ja sehen.


Das war ne dumme Idee. Den FPS Begrenzer lass ich lieber aus. Verträgt sich scheinbar nicht, mit Gsync. Das geht dann immer hin un her und erzeugt ein Ruckeln, wenn ich die FPS begrenze. *Also mit gsync besser FPS begrenzer aus lassen !!!

*Wobei, so 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht, dass es vielleicht auch nur am Spiel gelegen hat. Falls man mal Ruckler hat, kann man das ja mal testen.
btw : Die 100 Hz herz laufen Problemlos und mit gsync ist das super !


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Einfach Gsync+Vsync einschalten und fertig.
Begrenzt die fps auf 100, 100Hz Einstellung vorausgesetzt, und Gsync ist immer aktiv.


----------



## MeisterOek (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Bin echt gepannt. Bin grad am Aufrüsten meines Systems und HDR ist so, die einzige Neuheit seit Jahren (ok neben G-Sync/Freesync). Aber ich möchte auch nicht ewig warten. Vor allem findet man garkeine aktuellen Infos zu, nur Ende 2015, dass 2016 das Jahr des HDR wird..haha >_> Die sollen mal in die Pötte kommen, zumindest mal mit neuen Infos. Nicht umsonst sind jetz die Grakas mit HDR Unterstützung rausgekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Ist nur die Frage, wie viel HDR mit normalen Panels bringt. Schließlich muss ja der Kontrast irdendwo her kommen. TN schaft das auf keinen Fall und schon bei IPS könnte es knapp werden. Bliebe höchstens noch VA.

Ich denke, das sich HDR erst mit OLED-Monitoren verbreitet und dann auch für den entsprechenden WOW-Effekt sorgt. Zumindest sehen die OLED+HDR-TVs, die es auf der IFA zu sehen, gibt schon Klasse aus.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Wenn es Tn auf keinen Fall schafft, dann schafft es auch IPS auf keinen Fall.
Bei HDR sollte es schon OLED sein.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Und das wird bei Monitoren noch 5-7 Jahre dauern.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Glaube ich nicht, rechne eher mit 1-2 Jahren für eine erste annehmbare Auswahl.
Geben tut es OLED jetzt schon und kommt bald auf den Markt.
Dell UP3017Q '4K' UHD OLED monitor - PC Monitors


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Weiß jemand wann Display Port 1.3/1.4 Monitore zu erwarten sind ?*

Zumindest war das die aussage von LG in einer der letzten PCGHs, das es noch 5 Jahre dauern wird. Auch wegen der Haltbarkeit. 

Und dann wartet man besser noch 1-2 Jahre, wie sich OLED so entwickelt und das die Preise etwas sinken.


----------

